# Important Notice



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

*************************​Moderation on FF is undertaken by a team of volunteers, not every board has volunteers assigned & of those that do, 
you may find your volunteer away on a hiatus/holiday.
Therefore we ask _each member_ to be aware of posts or threads that may require the attention of a volunteer or manager.

If you see a post you feel is in need of attention or is inappropriate.
Please use the "*report to moderator*" function and let us deal with it. ​*************************​


----------

